# My home stereo



## EyesofThunder (Sep 19, 2010)

I have:

Sony E2000ESD
Sony N80ES amp
Sony DVD DVP-NS300
Sony C79ES CD Player (5 disc with effects)
Sony 550ES AM/FM Tuner
Adcom 2535 Amp
Crown DC300A (channel just went down on me)
Crown D150A (95w/channel into 8 ohms, 315w bridged mono into 4 ohms)
Standesign Rack
Monster speaker wire, the dual size wire
dbx 3BX-III Range Expander
dbx 1BX-DS Range Expander
Bose AM-5 (original series)
DCM Sub2 (122 dB SPL at 15 Hz
Some older 70's Advent speakers I need to recone, even with blown cones they have nice sound until they rattle....
Sony turntable (cheapie one)

I have for some other stuff for the church I run sound for:
Carvin DCM2000 (mono bridgeable 2000w into 4 ohms, 425w/channel into 8 ohms)
AB International Precident 1100A (mono bridgeable 1700w into 4 ohms, stereo 525w/channel into 8 ohms)
Fender MX-5224 mixer


----------

